# Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900- oder WAP-Billing-Mehrbetrug-Apps



## dvill (21 Juni 2010)

Achtung: Teure Abofallen in Vuvuzela-Apps


> Darüber, dass in manchen Gratis-Apps Werbelinks zu teuren 0900er-Nummern verbaut wurden, hatten wir bereits vor Monaten berichtet.





> Wie die Telekom mitteilt, sind diese Links nach wie vor in einigen Programmen zu finden, von denen es einige sogar in die Top-App-Listen geschafft haben. Explizit werden die Apps "Vuvuzela 20102, "Vuvuzela Championship" und "Virtual Vuvuzela" genannt, auf deren Download möglichst komplett verzichtet werden soll.
> [...]
> 
> 
> ...


Anwählprogramme für 0900-Nummern sind technologieneutral als Dialer gesetzlich reguliert.

Bundesnetzagentur Rufnummernmissbrauch


> Gemäß § 66f TKG müssen Dialer bei der Bundesnetzagentur registriert werden. Die Registrierung erfolgt, wenn das Anwählprogramm bestimmte Mindestvoraussetzungen erfüllt und der Registrierungsverpflichtete schriftlich versichert, dass eine rechtswidrige Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist. Nicht registrierte oder die Mindestanforderungen nicht erfüllende Dialer dürfen nicht eingesetzt werden. Die Bundesnetzagentur registriert unter einer bestimmten (0)9009er-Rufnummer jeweils nur einen Dialer, so dass eine Identifizierung des Dialers allein über die möglicherweise auf Ihrer Telefonrechnung erscheinende Rufnummer möglich ist.
> 
> Zu diesen Mindestanforderungen für Dialer gehört, dass diese als Anwählprogramme für den Nutzer erkennbar sind
> 
> ...


Der neue unregulierte gesetzwidrige Dialerwildwuchs macht sich massiv breit.

Was machen die Regulierung oder die Firmen Telekom und Apple?

Nix, braucht wieder 5 Jahre oder so.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Eine Anfrage an Apple zur Gefahr durch Apps mit Dialern blieb unbeantwortet. Das war bereits im Januar! 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/60735-die-rueckkehr-der-dialer.html#post302647

Die Ignoranz von Apple erinnert an die Ignoranz einer gewissen Firma "M", die damals trotz mehrmaliger Anfrage kein Interesse daran zeigte, dass ein gewisser Porsche fahrender Dortmunder (TS) seine betrügerischen Dialer mit einem Fenster installierte, das den Titel "Windows Update" trug.

Soviel zur Legende, Apple sei irgendwie anders...

s.a.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/newsdetails/dialer-jetzt-gefaehrden-sie-das-handy-100113/


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Mir ist egal, was Apple macht oder auch nicht.

Wir reden hier von der Nutzung von 0900-Nummern durch Anwählprogramme. Das ist bei uns gesetzlich geregelt. Anwählprogramme müssen vor ihrer Verbreitung registriert werde.

Das gilt auch für Anwählprogramme, die Apple Apps nennt.

Alles andere sind illegale Nutzungen und müssen die BNetzA auf den Plan rufen.

Es kann sein, dass man die Behörde wachküssen muss. Es kann aber auf Dauer nicht sein, dass sie illegale Nutzungen von registrierungspflichtigen Dialerprogrammen ungerührt zusieht.


----------



## dvill (22 Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Hier ist der illegale 0900-Dialer zu bekommen: Vuvuzela 2010 iPhone-App - Download - CHIP Handy Welt


> Achtung: Die eingeblendete Werbung sollten Sie auf keinen Fall anklicken. Sonst kann es vorkommen, dass Sie unbeabsichtigt eine 0900er-Nummer wählen, die bei der Telefonrechnung für ein böses Erwachen sorgen kann. Nicht zu Unrecht hat diese App deshalb auch schon jede Menge Negativ-Wertungen bei iTunes.


Die Besitzer des iPhone sind ja ganz helle ...


----------



## paddy1408 (28 Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

hallo ich bin vor 2 wochen auch ausversehn auf die werbung gekommen jeztz hab ich schon 9,95 € auf der rechnung wie kann ich das unterbinden das ich das nicht zahlen muss und auch zukünftig nicht zahlen muss habe gelesen das soll ein abo sein wie kann ich das löschen ??????


----------



## dvill (28 Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Telefonrechnung zu hoch - Einspruch nach 0137 oder 0900-Betrug: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> 0900-Verantwortlichen herausfinden
> 
> Finden Sie heraus, wer hinter der fraglichen Nummer steckt. Sollte es sich um einen Dialer handeln, finden Sie den Verantwortlichen über die Dialer-Datenbank der Bundesnetzagentur. Sollten Sie dort nicht fündig werden - oder können Sie einen Dialer ausschließen - stellen Sie den Verantwortlichen der 0900-Nummer in der 0900-Datenbank der Bundesnetzagentur fest. Fordern Sie dieses Unternehmen per Mail, Fax oder telefonisch auf, Ihnen den letztverantwortlichen Diensteanbieter zu nennen. Der Nummerninhaber ist zu dieser Auskunft verpflichtet. Gleiches gilt für den Fall, dass es sich um eine 0137-Nummer handelt.
> 
> ...





> Dialer-Vorfall melden
> 
> Melden Sie einen Missbrauchsverdacht bei 0900 oder 0137-Nummern umgehend der Bundesnetzagentur. In unserem Kapitel Downloads finden Sie dafür entsprechende Formulare. Meldungen sind auch per Mail an die Agentur möglich. Schildern Sie den genauen Hergang der Einwahl und geben Sie unbedingt Ihre Kontaktdaten an.
> 
> ...


Zur Datenbank registrierter Dialer: Suche nach der nur unvollständig bekannten Rufnummer

Zum Nutzer der 0900-Nummer: http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp

Zur Beschwerde über illegale Dialer: Bundesnetzagentur Rufnummernmissbrauch


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*



dvill schrieb:


> Anwählprogramme müssen vor ihrer Verbreitung registriert werde.
> Das gilt auch für Anwählprogramme, die Apple Apps nennt.
> Alles andere sind illegale Nutzungen und müssen die BNetzA auf den Plan rufen.
> Es kann sein, dass man die Behörde wachküssen muss. Es kann aber auf Dauer nicht sein, dass sie illegale Nutzungen von registrierungspflichtigen Dialerprogrammen ungerührt zusieht.


Wurde denn die Behörde überhaupt schon informiert??? Kann das jemand bestätigen? Dann bitte auch die Reaktion der Behörde hier posten. Ich schaue dann zwischen den Jahren hier wieder nach.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Ja sind wir (gerade bei der Recherche). 

MfG


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> (gerade bei der Recherche).
> MfG


Da wäre es nicht unbedingt die schlechteste Idee, sich hier der Informationswege zu bedienen, die einem als Behörde so offen stehen (falls dazu noch Hilfe benötigt wird, bitte an die Forenelitung wenden)
Bitte melden, unsere Rechercheleistung steht jedem zur Verfügung, der sie zu nutzen bereit ist


----------



## dvill (24 August 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Meedia: iPhone: Abo-Fallen in App-Werbung


> Nach Auffassung von M. kommt mit dem Antippen des Banners bereits ein Abo-Vertrag zustande. Dieses Vorgehen ist sicherlich anfechtbar, doch das Geld ist erstmal weg. Etlichen Betroffenen dürfte auf dem Recherche-Weg die Puste ausgehen. Ganz bewusst verläuft das Inkasso über mehrere Unternehmen, die in unterschiedlichen Ländern sitzen.
> 
> P. hat über die Telekom-Hotline seinen iPhone-Vertrag für Mehrwertdienste (Value Added Services) der Kategorien Entertainment, Business und Erotik sperren lassen. Die Telekom kann wahlweise eigene Mehrwertdienste oder die Dreier-Kombi fremder Dienste blockieren. Wer die Abo-Fallen definitiv umgehen will, dem bleibt nur ein Ausweg: Auf keinen Banner mehr tippen.


----------



## bernhard (24 August 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Abo-Fallen drohen jetzt auch am iPhone: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Abo-Fallen drohen jetzt auch am iPhone
> 
> IPhone-Nutzer aufgepasst: Hinter Werbebannern in Apps können Kostenfallen drohen. Beim Klick darauf sollen zweistellige Beträge fällig werden.


----------



## dvill (25 August 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Abzocke auf dem iPhone: Dialer in AdMob-Werbebannern (Update)  macnews.de


> Auch das iPhone scheint ein lohnendes Ziel für Internetbetrüger zu sein. Zunehmend sollen sich, vor allem hinter Werbebannern des Werbedienstleisters AdMob, Dialer verstecken, die dem iPhone-Besitzer nach einem Klick eine horrende Rechnung bescheren.
> 
> Diese Werbebanner findet man mittlerweile nicht nur beim surfen im Internet sondern auch in Apps. Warum sich die Internetbetrüger vor allem AdMob-Werbung ausgesucht haben, ist bislang noch ungeklärt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 August 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*



> *Untergeschobene Klingelton-Abos / Handyabzocker werden immer dreister*
> 
> Der Schock kommt mit der nächsten Handyabrechnung: Immer mehr Smartphone-Nutzern werden teure Abonnements für Klingeltöne untergeschoben. Manche tappen mit nur zwei Klicks in die Falle – und merken es erst Wochen später, wenn die Handyabrechnung kommt.





> "Ich bin mit zwei von diesen Drittanbietern in Kontakt gewesen, einer heißt Bob Mobile, einer heißt Net Mobile  – wobei die mir schon geschrieben haben, dass sie nur als Dienstleister für die Abrechnungen zuständig sind – und die, die eigentlich dahinter stecken, nennen sich dann Guerilla Mobile."


Die Guerillas greifen an.....:unzufrieden:


----------



## Devilfrank (29 August 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die Guerillas greifen an.....:unzufrieden:



Gute Beschreibung da beim SWR, was da gerade abgeht. Funktioniert offenbar bestens. Ein unvorsichtiger Klick und die Mobilfunkanbieter liefern dem "Drittanbieter" automatisch die dazu gehörige Handynummer. 


> Die Mobilfunkanbieter, die an jedem Abo kräftig mitverdienen, leisten den Anbietern solcher Mehrwertdienste bereitwillig technische Unterstützung, indem sie die Handynummer des mobilen Surfers weiterleiten: Wer mit einem Smartphone auf einer Werbeseite unbedacht etwas anklickt, hinterlässt zunächst nur eine IP-Adresse. Doch die Mobilfunkanbieter können dieser IP-Adresse eine Handynummer zuweisen und geben sie dann weiter an Firmen wie die Net Mobile AG, die unter anderem für Bob Mobile und Guerilla Mobile die technische Abwicklung besorgt. Das bestätigte etwa die Pressestelle der Telekom: "Wir bieten Anbietern eine Schnittstelle an, damit sie Handynummern aus IP-Adressen entschlüsseln."
> 
> Klaus Schulze von E-Plus erläutert, dass dazu die verschlüsselten Daten der SIM-Karte benutzt werden. "Hat ein Drittanbieter einen Vertrag mit uns, entschlüsseln wir ihm diese Daten." Allerdings, schränkt Schulze ein, dürften die Drittanabieter die so erlangte Handynummer nur zur Abrechnung nutzen, wenn sie zusichern, dass eine E-Mail-Bestätigung vom Kunden vorliegt. Fazit: Ein Abo kann über die Handynummer abgerechnet werden, obwohl der Kunde diese Handynummer nirgends eingegeben hat.



Na da ist dem fröhlichen Abkassieren ja nichts mehr in den Weg gestellt.
:wall:


----------



## Whistleblower (29 August 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Besonders interessant ist an dem Fall, dass die beiden Herrn Geschäftsführer der Guerilla Mobile GmbH aus Berlin zuvor die Leiter der Marketingabteilung bei Jamba waren...


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 August 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Die "Guerillas" schlagen zu:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...rch-guerilla-mobile-gmbh-alias-mobilespy.html


----------



## dvill (10 September 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Premium-Betrug mit Teuer-SMS geht natürlich auch: Viruslist.com - Analytiker-Tagebuch


> Der neueste Android-Schädling (identifiziert als Trojan-SMS.AndroidOS.FakePlayer.b) wird mittels cleverer SEO-Techniken (Suchmaschinenoptimierung) verbreitet – ein klares Zeichen dafür, dass die Cyberkriminellen inzwischen keinerlei Mühen mehr scheuen, mobile Geräte zu infizieren. Der Einsatz von SEO stellt eine signifikante Weiterentwicklung dar, die uns in unserer Überzeugung bestätigt, dass Malware für mobile Geräte – insbesondere auf Android-Handys – für Hacker mit böswilligen Absichten ein potentiell lukratives Geschäft ist.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Der falsche Porno-Player verfügt über keine Benutzeroberfläche. Einmal installiert, schleust er einfach ein Icon (Foto mit erotischem Inhalt) auf den Bildschirm des Smartphones ein und beginnt jedes Mal, wenn die Applikation gestartet wird, mit der Versendung von SMS-Nachrichten an Premium-Rate-Nummern, ohne das der Nutzer davon etwas bemerkt.


----------



## bernhard (11 September 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Android-Trojaner verschickt 6-$-SMS | heise Security


> Während der Installation fordert er das Recht an, SMS versenden zu dürfen. Einmal installiert, beginnt der Trojaner mit einem heimlichen, für den Anwender nicht ersichtlichen Versand von SMS an einen Premium-Dienst – für 6 US-Dollar pro SMS.


----------



## dvill (15 September 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Vorsicht App-Zocke! - ZDF.de


> Vorsicht App-Zocke!
> 
> Abofallen bei Smartphones
> 
> Kostenlose Spiele, Organizer- oder Service-Anwendungen sind auch bei Smartphone-Besitzern sehr beliebt. Diese Apps sind meist werbefinanziert und überfluten derzeit zu tausenden die virtuellen Läden. Doch Vorsicht: Bei manchen Mini-Programmen reicht schon ein falscher Klick, und der Nutzer hat ein teures Abo abgeschlossen - ohne, dass er davon etwas merkt.


----------



## dvill (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Tückische Abofallen in iPhone- und Android-Apps | c't


> *„Innovativer Markt“*
> 
> Können Opfer der berüchtigten Abofallen im Web die Forderungen noch abwehren, ist das Kind bei den Smartphone-Fallen bereits in den Brunnen gefallen: Wer einen vom Mobilfunk-Anbieter inkassierten Betrag zurückbuchen lässt, läuft Gefahr, die SIM-Karte gesperrt zu bekommen. Auf dieses Schreckensszenario können sich die Abzocker getrost verlassen. Die Telekom beispielsweise fordert von ihren Kunden, sich mit Rückforderungen direkt an den Content-Anbieter zu wenden. Viele fühlen sich damit überfordert und sind so praktisch Freiwild für die Abzocker.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*



> Viele fühlen sich damit überfordert und sind so praktisch* Freiwild für die Abzocker*.


und genau das ist - vor allem, weil es System hat - der Skandal daran. Wenn dann noch weltfremde Staatsanwälte in Hannover und Celle davon reden, dass die Verbraucher halt zu dumm sind für's moderne Leben, dann schließt sich der Kreis:
Abzocker, Legislative und Judikative - alle wirken mit am Problem. Ein Triumvirat des Grauens für den Verbraucherschutz in Deutschland, ein erbärmliches Bild!
Frau Aigner, Frau Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger, da besteht Handlungsbedarf! Phrasendrescherei reicht nicht.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Aigner-droht-mit-Alleingang-gegen-Online-Abzocke-1020932.html



> Verbraucherschutzministerin Ilse Aigner (CSU) will die Gesetze gegen Internet-Abzocker *notfalls auch ohne die EU* verschärfen.


Das ist angesichts der Tatsache, dass Deutschland allgemein ein Abzockerparadies ist, blanker Hohn.

Frau Aigner, wo sind denn z.B. die Folgen aus den Ergebnissen des EU sweeps? 
Foren wie dieses sind voll von Meldungen zu niemals bestellten Abos und dokumentieren täglich hundertfach, dass in Deutschland jede Menge *Nachholbedarf* besteht.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Frau Aigner, Frau Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger, da besteht Handlungsbedarf!


Die Grundvorausetzungen  fehlen aber völlig: Kenntnisse 

Daher wird wie üblich vorgegangen: Operative Hektik ersetzt geistige Windstille.


----------



## dvill (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Tückische Abofallen in iPhone- und Android-Apps - Heise Medien Gruppe GmbH & Co KG - PresseBox


> Mit dreisten Methoden locken Content-Anbieter derzeit Smartphone-Anwender in Abofallen. Kassiert wird einfach über die Telefonrechnung - und die Netzbetreiber verdienen mit. Zum Schutz können Anwender das Inkasso für Fremdanbieter sperren lassen, schreibt das Computermagazin c't in der aktuellen Ausgabe 22/10.
> 
> Es sind zum Beispiel niedliche Zusatzprogramme (Apps) für Kinder, die zu teuren Abofallen hinführen. Bei "Talking Tom" etwa plappert ein Kater alles nach und leert auf Fingertipp ein Gläschen Milch und schnurrt beim Streicheln. Im oberen Display-Bereich lauert allerdings eingeblendete Werbung. Wer darauf geht, gerät schnell an die Klingelton-Abofalle, ohne etwas davon zu merken - Hinweise auf die Kosten oder AGBs sind bei solchen Angeboten meist versteckt, winzig klein oder juristisches Kauderwelsch.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*



dvill schrieb:


> Tückische Abofallen in iPhone- und Android-Apps | c't


"Inkasso auf Fingertipp" erläutert anschaulich eine Variante um das technischen Prozedere einer schleichenden Gefahr für die Verbraucher und die Problemhaftigkeit des "mobile Payment".


----------



## webwatcher (18 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Vorsicht vor Abofallen in Smartphone-Apps - teltarif.de News


> Vorsicht vor Abofallen in Smartphone-Apps
> Ein falscher Klick auf dem Smartphone kann unter Umständen zu einer teuren Abofalle führen. Entsprechende Content-Anbieter kassieren dabei einfach über die Telefonrechnung.


----------



## dvill (6 November 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Angeklickt - Aktuelle Stunde - WDR Fernsehen


> Das ist schon eine gemeine Falle: Da lädt man, womöglich für seine Kinder, eine kostenlose App herunter – und wundert sich, dass man plötzlich Abonnent für Videos oder Klingeltöne geworden ist, ohne es wirklich zu wollen. Das passiert leider relativ häufig. Auf der offiziellen Seite über das Programm berichten einige User darüber und warnen auch davor.
> 
> Das Problem sind die kleinen Anzeigen im oberen Bereich des Spiels. Das Spiel ist ja gratis und finanziert sich über diese Anzeigen. Der Spielehersteller hat gar keinen direkten Einfluss darauf, welche Anzeigen hier erscheinen. Und nicht alle Anzeigen sind Abofallen. Aber es gibt sie. Dann tippt man einmal drauf und noch ein unvorsichtiges Tippen – schon bezahlt drei bis fünf Euro pro Woche für irgendwas.


----------



## dvill (6 November 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

http://vollekanne.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/15/0,1872,8125231,00.html?dr=1


> Prüfen Sie vor dem Herunterladen, ob eine App kostenpflichtig ist oder ob Folgekosten entstehen. Achtung bei Werbung, die plötzlich auf dem Bildschirm erscheint: Schalten Sie das Gerät dann am besten aus. Um sicher zu gehen, dass sich Drittanbieter mit ihren Forderungen direkt an Sie wenden, kann zum Beispiel bei der Telekom und Vodafone über eine Hotline das Drittanbieterinkasso generell ausgeschlossen werden. Bei E-Plus ist dies für einzelne Anbieter möglich, O2 bietet diesen Service nicht an.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 November 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Hinweis zum Thema Abzocke via App | Planet-Desktop


> Hinweis zum Thema Abzocke via App
> 4. November 2010
> Man mag es kaum glauben, aber die Auferstehung des Dialers findet sich in manchen Apps für iPhone und Android wieder! Das Relikt aus grauer Internet-Vorzeit schafft ein Comeback dank windiger Geschäftemacher auf Smartphones, wie dem iPhone und Android.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 November 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*



> Immer wieder tauchen in diesem Zusammenhang drei bzw. vier Unternehmen auf. Zwei davon sind in Deutschland ansässig, so das ein rechtliches Vorgehen wohl unkompliziert sein dürfte.


aha

http://meedia.de/nc/details-topstory/article/iphone--abo-fallen-in-app-werbung_100029801.html


> ...Telekom-Rechnung für das iPhone 11,97 Euro auf, die er sich nicht erklären kann. Hinter der Summe steht lediglich “Leistungen Ericsson IPX”...
> ...Ericsson IPX schreibt zunächst per SMS, man sei nicht zuständig. Später kommt ein Brief, in dem auf das Unternehmen *Cellfish Media* verwiesen wird...
> ...Hierbei handelt es sich um einen Dienst der Firma MyDoo GmbH, welche mobile Entertainment Produkte anbietet. ...





> Nachtrag 26. August 2010: Per Mail berichtet mir Justin V., dass auch er unwissend in ein Falle getappt ist. Immerhin hat er über seinen Provider 02 erfahren, dass es sich um ein Abo von Tuneclub.de. handelt.


http://www.iphone-fan.de/abo-fallen-app-werbung-auf-dem-iphone/




> MyDoo Gmbh
> a *Cellfish Media Company
> *
> Rather Strasse 110a
> ...






> TuneClub ist eine Marke der Burda Wireless GmbH
> 
> 
> Burda Wireless GmbH
> ...



http://www.tmcnet.com/usubmit/2010/03/11/4667063.htm



> 'Adverline, Cellfish tie up for web, mobile micropayments'
> Mar 11, 2010 (DMEUROPE via COMTEX) -- French internet audience monetisation specialist Adverline and US-based mobile content monetisation company Cellfish Media have announced an alliance to offer clients a broader range of micropayment solutions adapted for the convergence of web and mobile terminals. *The partners will target media companies, website publishers and Facebook application developers.* Adverline president Loic de Kerdrel explained that the alliance will allow it to strengthen its position vis-AA-vis telecommunication operators and to offer better returns to its clients, but also to improve its geographic coverage, notably in the US.
> 
> Separately, Mobifrance reports *that Cellfish Media has launched a micropayment service for mobile websites accessed via iPhones and other smartphones. By using the Cellpass platform, payments of up to EUR 8 per transaction can be made in a single click.* The purchase appears on the customer's monthly mobile bill. Cellfish handles the transaction and pays website publishers their revenue share via Cellpass, which is connected to the Micro Payment Mobile Enablers system used by France's three mobile network operators.



...mit einem Klick... also _a crosskirky way of payment_

Bereits im Juni 2009 wurden Klagen gegen Cellfish im britischen Forum "The Scream" thematisiert:
http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=229728#post229728



> Cellfish Media Sued Over Billing Practices



Hintergrund war u.a. ein interessanter Bericht in einem Magazin des horizontalen Gewerbes:
http://www.xbiznewswire.com/view.php?id=108982



> Cellfish is a major player in mobile services publishing with more than 14 million clients in the world who subscribe to the service. The company offers not only hundreds of thousands of ringtones, wallpapers and games, but it also distributes third-party softcore porn images and video.
> Recent softcore videos include* scenes from B...Bros.com* and P...Ku.com, among others.


_quite interesting_



> The recent suit filed against Cellfish by Washington state resident Joshua Nicol claims that the company is illegally charging customers for the content. The suit seeks class-action status.
> 
> “*Unlike transactions made using checks and credit cards, which require a signature or a highly private 16-digit credit card number, the only information a mobile content provider needs to charge a consumer for its products is the consumer’s cellphone number, it can cause that consumer to be billed for services and products irrespective of whether the consumer actually agreed to purchase them,” according to the suit. *
> (...)
> ...



Man lässt diese Leute nun also auch ungebremst auf deutsche Verbraucher los und ignoriert einmal mehr die Erfahrungen in den USA.

*Auch das eine traurige Parallele zu den Dialerproblemen und ein weiterer Beweis dafür, dass Verbraucherschutz in Deutschland nicht funktioniert.*


So, vielleicht lesen das ja auch ein paar Medienvertreter.


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Man lässt diese Leute nun also auch ungebremst auf deutsche Verbraucher los und ignoriert einmal mehr die Erfahrungen in den USA.


Schlimmer noch, es gibt überhaupt keine Stelle, die das verhindern/regulieren könnte.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...vielleicht lesen das ja auch ein paar Medienvertreter.


Am besten die Leutchens vom Fokus, da bleibts gleich im Haus unseres Bundesverdienstkreuzträgers. :wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Ich würde mir da ja mal wünschen, dass Heise sich mal etwas investigativer mit dem Thema auseinander setzt. Beim Focus gab es mal einen tollen Artikel, aber seither habe ich von dem Autor nie mehr gehört.

Cellfish ist halt französisch und da fehlt's mir am Sprachvermögen


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

The Scream! - View Single Post - Mobile apps to generate untold riches.'Don't miss the gold rush'


----------



## dvill (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Abo-Fallen: Die unverschämte Abzocke auf den Smartphones - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - Webwelt & Technik - WELT ONLINE


> Abo-Fallen
> 
> Die unverschämte Abzocke auf den Smartphones
> 
> Abo-Fallen lauern auch in Apps für iPhone und Android. Selbst versierte Nutzer sind betroffen. Werbevermarkter und Mobilfunkbetreiber verdienen mit.


----------



## Teleton (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Aus dem Welt-Artikel 





> „Wir sehen die Gefahr, dass einzelne schwarze Schafe eine ganze Branche in Mitleidenschaft ziehen.“


 Haha, wo sollen sich denn da andersfarbige als schwarze Schafe in der "Mehrwert"abobranche verstecken?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*



Teleton schrieb:


> Haha, wo sollen sich denn da andersfarbige als schwarze Schafe in der "Mehrwert"abobranche verstecken?


Angeblich will man  sich weiße Kittel  überwerfen 

Neue Kontrollplattform gegen Handy-Abzocke


> Bei dem Problem mit der grassierenden Handy-Abzocke mit kostenpflichtigen Abos ist eine Lösung in Sicht. Die deutschen Netzbetreiber arbeiten an einem Kontrollsystem für Abo-Anbieter von Spielen, Klingeltönen und sonstigen Drittanbietern, die die Abokosten über die Mobilfunkrechnung einziehen.
> Abo-Bestätigung per SMS-TAN


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2011)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Smartphone-Abofalle | Die mobile Abzocke | Technik-Nachrichten | news.de


> Das passiert nur den anderen: Abofallen schnappen nur bei den leichtgläubigen, naiven Menschen zu, so das weitläug Vorurteil. Doch die Methoden der Abzocker werden immer dreister. Jetzt haben sie es auf Smartphone-Nutzer abgesehen.


----------



## dvill (7 Mai 2011)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Die Branche in der Abofalle? - Mobile Marketing - ADZINE Online-Marketing


> Mittels WAP kann man die Kennung eines Handys – die MSISDN – abfragen, die Auskunft über den Provider und den Kunden gibt. Dieses Feature wurde damals zum Abbuchen von Kleinbeträgen durch Drittanbieter unter dem Namen „WAP-Billing“ eingeführt. Die Übertragung der MSISDN geschieht ohne Wissen oder aktives Tun des Handynutzers. Öffnet ein Handynutzer eine WAP-Seite, weiß der Anbieter, wer da geklickt hat – und kann diese Information zum Abbuchen von Geldbeträgen über die Handyrechnung nutzen. Auch dies geschieht wieder ohne Zutun des Handynutzers. Selbst das Billing beim Provider ist automatisiert.


In der "Old Economy" nannte man so etwas Betrug oder Diebstahl.

Heute ist das ein innovatives Geschäftsmodell, was mindestens 10 Jahre lang immensen Reichtum bei null Risiko beschert.


----------



## dvill (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Apple unterbindet iAd Werbebanner in Kinder Apps - Anzeigenkunden, Apple, iAd, iAd Support, iPhone-Hersteller , App Stores, Apple, durch - Apfelnews


> Auf “Wunsch” seiner Anzeigenkunden stoppt der kalifornische Mac-Hersteller Apple ab sofort die Werbebannerschaltung durch iAd in Applikationen, welche sich an jüngere Kinder richten.
> [...]
> Obwohl Apple aufgrund seiner Reglementierungen und Unternehmenspolitik bezüglich des App Stores in der Vergangenheit schon des Öfteren herbe Kritik einstecken musste, dürfte diese Entscheidung von Eltern kleinerer Kinder doch durchwegs auf ein positives Echo stoßen.


----------



## dvill (4 Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Dialer sind zurück - als 0900-Mehrbetrug-Apps*

Abofallen: Fast jede fünfte gratis App kann teuer werden! - In einem Sonderbericht widmete sich Stern TV gestern wieder einmal dem leidigen aber dennoch wichtigen Thema der skurilen Abo-Fallen im Hinblick auf kostenlose und oftmals sehr begehrte App


> Nachdem ein Anwalt zu der Thematik befragt wurde, ist die Rechtslage nicht ganz klar. Schließlich bewegen sich gerade die unterstützenden Telefonkonzerne in einer juristsichen Grauzone mit leichten Tendenzen in Richtung Beihilfe zum Betrug bzw. der Nötigung. Das Kleingedruckte auf den jeweiligen Pages, welche die Abofallen enthalten ist wie sollte es auch anders sein mindestens sehr klein mit weißer Schrift auf einem hellen Hintergrund. Seit also auf der Hut und vermeidet diverse Klicks auf entsprechenden Werbe-Button, vorrangig kostenloser Apps.
> 
> Neben iPhone Apps haben auch Android User mit dieser Problematik zu kämpfen.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (17 September 2011)

http://www.chip.de/news/O2-Schluss-mit-Abofallen-und-Premium-SMS_51703256.html


> O2: Schluss mit Abofallen und Premium-SMS
> 
> O2: Kostenlose Sperre von Drittanbieter-Diensten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippo (17 September 2011)

Ach neeeeeeeeee ...
Da kommen die aber bald drauf


----------



## Heiko (18 September 2011)

Nachdem man jetzt ziemlich der Letzte war, der das noch nicht hatte, will man das wohl als große kundenfreundliche Innovation verkaufen, oder?


----------



## Reducal (18 September 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/news/O2-Schluss-mit-Abofallen-und-Premium-SMS_51703256.html
> 
> 
> > Der drittgrößte deutsche Netzbetreiber O2 hat auf die Bitten seiner Kunden reagiert: Ab sofort ist es möglich, Drittanbieter-Dienste, wie Premium-SMS und SMS-Abos, generell zu sperren.


Das teste ich nun doch erst mal. Dabei kann ich an meinen Post vom 15.07.2010 erinnern, als O2 sich noch verweigert hatte.


----------



## dvill (12 November 2011)

Betrug mit modernen Kommunikationsmitteln zählt irgendwie nicht als solcher: http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/WAPzocke-1370330.html


> Weil all dies so perfide ineinandergreift und die Kunden oft erst beim Lesen der Mobilfunkrechnung merken, dass sie in eine Falle getappt sind, funktioniert die WAP-Abzocke nach wie vor. Für den einzelnen Nutzer handelt es sich um Kleinbeträge, für die Anbieter läppert sich aber einiges zusammen. Auf unsere Nachfrage vor einem Jahr hin hatten die Mobilfunkanbieter versichert, schwarze Schafe unter den Billing-Partnern notfalls vom Factoring auszuschließen – MyDoo und Jamba waren bereits damals sehr umtriebig. Aktiver Kundenschutz der Netzbetreiber sieht anders aus. Berater aus Verbraucherzentralen bestätigten uns im Gegenteil, dass die Fälle von WAP-Abzocke eher zunehmen – bedingt auch durch die immer höhere Verbreitung von Android-Handys und iPhones.


----------



## Heiko (12 November 2011)

dvill schrieb:


> Betrug mit modernen Kommunikationsmitteln zählt irgendwie nicht als solcher: http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/WAPzocke-1370330.html


Liegt vermutlich daran, dass da niemand so recht durchblickt/durchblicken will.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 November 2011)

Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Gesetzgeber durch negative mediale Berichterstattung aufgeschreckt wird, reagieren Konzerne der IT-Branche gerne mit hehren Versprechen der Selbstregulierung. Im Januar 2011 war dieser Reflex bezüglich der WAP-Billing-Kritik zu beobachten: „Vodafone Deutschland hat eine Qualitätsoffensive bei mobilen digitalen Services gestartet“, tönte der Mobilfunkriese. Die Telekom sekundierte: „Das ist die Branchenlösung, an der wir gemeinsam arbeiten.“ Ein Kontrollsystem gegen den Missbrauch werde schon in den kommenden Wochen eingeführt.
> Passiert ist in den folgenden zehn Monaten allerdings nicht viel. Darauf angesprochen versicherte uns ein Vodafone-Sprecher Ende Oktober 2011, dass „die betroffenen Unternehmen bereits darüber informiert und aufgefordert sind, die Vorgaben in den kommenden drei Monaten umzusetzen“, also bis Ende Januar 2012.


Das spricht eigentlich eine klare Sprache: "Betroffene Unternehmen" sind für mich die Mobilfunkanbieter selbst. Es ist schlicht eine Frechheit auf der einen Seite den Opfern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen und auf der anderen Seite zu behaupten, es gar nicht gewesen zu sein. Und natürlich will man noch das Weihnachtsgeschäft mitnehmen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der ergaunerte Anteil des Umsatzes sich noch im Wachstum befindet. Und wer will da jetzt schon einen Riegel vorschieben? Bei der Suche nach dem passenden Mobilfunkanbieter stehen dem Verbraucher da nur Pest oder Cholera zur Auswahl.


----------



## Heiko (13 November 2011)

Ich warte auch noch auf das großartig angekündigte "gemeinsame Portal".


----------



## dvill (4 Februar 2012)

http://www.softnation.de/news_1839.html


> Solche Produkte werden tagtäglich tausendfach "bestellt" - nicht selten unfreiwillig. Die Kosten und die AGB werden des öfteren grau auf weißem Hintergrund abgedruckt, der Kunde merkt manchmal gar nicht, dass er dabei ist, einen Vertrag abzuschließen.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Februar 2012)

Als Vorbeugung und Schutz gegen diese Form der Abzocke ist Smartphonebesitzern
insbesondere auch und gerade Jugendlichen dringend die  Einrichtung einer
Drittanbieter- und Premiumsperre anzuraten.
Provider, die diese Möglichkeit angeblich nicht anbieten können, ( oder eher nicht wollen )
sollten gemieden werden.


----------



## Hippo (4 Februar 2012)

Da sind wir aber wieder beim alten Problem - die juckts alle nicht bevor es nicht am Konto/Guthaben gerappelt hat.
Und dann ist das Geschrei groß und sie fangen an im Netz zu suchen was sie sich da eingefangen haben.


----------



## bernhard (27 Februar 2012)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/App-Zocke-durch-falsche-Facebook-Freunde-1443182.html


> Abzocker verbreiten über Facebook derzeit fragwürdige Android-Apps, die nach der Installation hohe Kosten durch Premium-SMS-Dienste verursachen können, wie Sophos berichtet.


----------



## dvill (25 November 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/gadg...hone-eltern-in-der-knuddelfalle-a-724345.html


> WAP macht es möglich: Die Trickser setzen bewusst den veralteten Mobilnetz-Standard ein, weil hier beim Aufruf der Seite die MSISDN (Mobile Subscriber Integrated Services Digital Network Number) des aufrufenden Mobiltelefons übermittelt wird - und damit auch alle notwendigen Daten für die Abrechnung des vermeintlichen Vertrags. Der Netzbetreiber, der an dem Vorgang mitverdient, zieht dann das Geld über die Telefonrechnung ein. Man kann seinen Moblifunkanbieter jedoch anweisen, keine solchen Verbindungen zu Drittanbietern zuzulassen, in der Regel genügt ein Anruf bei der Hotline des jeweiligen Mobilfunkers.
> 
> Nach dem Gesetz sind die Anbieter verpflichtet, dem Kunden mitzuteilen, dass er gerade ein Abo abgeschlossen hat. Tatsächlich schicken Anbieter wie die Kölner Firma W2Mobile eine SMS. Die lautet dann aber zum Beispiel: "Die suessesten Videos fuer dein Handy bei Knuddel TV!" - kein Mensch hält das für eine Kaufbestätigung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2012)

Das ist insofern veraltet, als es meines Wissens eine Firma W2Mobile in Köln nicht (mehr) gibt. Aber auch dieses Kasperltheater mit Sockenpuppen- und Briefkastenfirmen kennt man aus Dialerzeiten.


Mal etwas Background:

Mit Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 31.03.2005 wurde eine "*HOHENSTAUFEN ZWEIHUNDERTACHTUNDSECHZIGSTE (268.) Vermögensverwaltungs GmbH*, Köln" gegründet (Börsenplatz 1, 50667 Köln).

Diese Vorratsgesellschaft wurde einige Tage später an Herrn Hj. F. übergeben.

"Wo der Herr F. ist, sind doch auch die Herren T. und W, nicht weit, oder?" fragt der Mehrwertszenenkenner.

Und schwupps, wurde die Firma umbenannt in W2Mobile GmbH. Bestellt als Geschäftsführer wurden: T*, Ch*, und W*, O* M*

Etwas klarer wird alles durch einen Beschluss vom Oktober 2006, der einen Gewinnabführungsvertrag verkündet zwischen der W2Mobile als beherrschter Gesellschaft und der *Venista Holding GmbH & Co. KG* mit Sitz in Köln (Amtsgericht Köln, HRA 22732).

Da googlet es sich dann schon etwas zielgerichteter... und da wir hier ein einschlägiges Forum haben, reicht die Forensuche aus:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/betrug-mit-apps.38044/

2009 schon ist dann der Herr Hj. F. als GF ausgeschieden, Ende 2010 ist die Firma umgezogen in die Kaiser-Wilhelm-Straße 27 in Köln und man nannte sich nun "W2M GmbH"

zur selben Zeit gab es jede Menge Beschwerden in UK
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/700034851
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/08706091795/5

Vor einigen Tagen passierte dann dieses hier:




> Veränderungen
> 08.11.2012
> Der mit der Venista Ventures GmbH & Co KG mit Sitz in Köln (Amtsgericht Köln, HRA 22732, früher: Venista Holding GmbH & Co. KG) am 24.10.2006 abgeschlossene Gewinnabführungsvertrag ist durch Kündigung vom 03.09.2012 beendet. Als nicht eingetragen wird bekannt gemacht: Den Gläubigern der Gesellschaft, deren Forderungen begründet worden sind, bevor die Eintragung der Beendigung des Vertrages in das Handelsregister nach § 10 HGB als bekanntgemacht gilt, ist vom anderen Vertragsteil Sicherheit zu leisten, wenn sie sich binnen sechs Monaten nach der Bekanntmachung zu diesem Zweck bei ihm melden.


 


Was das bedeutet, weiß ich nicht. Aber das muß ich auch nicht wissen, um die Firma einschätzen zu können.

Im Februar schrieb ich bereits:


> Vor 6 Jahren fiel die Firma Venista in Australien unangenehm auf, daher kam mir der Name der GF so bekannt vor.
> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/510022
> 
> In UK werden die Venistas auch negativ erwähnt.
> ...


Ist dem etwas hinzuzufügen?
http://venista-ventures.com/?page_id=47


> 8 November 2012
> The new app economy


"app economy" ist ein netter Euphemismus für staatlich geförderte Abzocke, wenn sie so aussieht, wie es der Spiegel zeigt. Dort wird der Euphemismus auch deutlich demaskiert: 





			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Trickbetrug


 
Venista kriegt sicher bald auch einen Ehrenpreis als besonders innovatives Unternehmen. Oder die netten Herren verkaufen sich mal wieder an irgendeine klicki-bunti-Firma, wie damals bei Centrium/Wapme



> So, if you are thinking outside of the box and have a clear, innovative idea, simply send us an email at incubator(at)venista.com to get the ball rolling.


wer also eine innovative Idee hat, wie man sich vor solchem Geschäftsgebahren schützen kann, darf seine innovativen Ideen gerne dorthin schicken. Mit liebem Gruß von mir.

Wie bei den Dialern wird auch seitens der Kölner das alte Blabla ggü. den Regulierern losgelassen, wie hier in einer Stellungnahme von Venista an die britische Regulierungsbehörde:


> We would strongly appreciate it *if the voice of the industry were to be heard in the consideration*. It is our belief that regulators and (...) market players (...) share a common interest: a growing, transparent, fair and competitive market. And we’re happy to cooperate with you in shaping this market.


übersetzt: bloß nicht regulieren, alles laufen lassen, zum Wohle der Industrie. Während sich seit Jahren die paar Verbraucher beschweren, die sich auch von modernen Wegelagerern nicht alles bieten lassen...

Die Technik ändert sich. Aber die kriminelle Energie bleibt. Und die Blindheit der Politik auch. Und das Salz, das ihnen diese feinen Herren in die Augen streuen, das liest sich so:


> Venista Ventures mit Sitz in Köln ist ein Inkubator und Early-Stage-Investor, der sich vor allem auf mobile Geschäftsmodelle spezialisiert. Venista Ventures bietet seinen Partnern Anschub-Finanzierung, technische Expertise, Marketingwissen sowie ein internationales Netzwerk, um mobile Geschäftsideen zur Marktreife zu entwickeln.


Klingt halt nicht nach "Geld her, Kunde!".
Schade, dass der Spiegel hier etwas früh zu recherchieren aufhört.


> Anbieter wie die Kölner Firma W2Mobile


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 November 2012)

http://blog.eset.com/2012/11/29/and...rate-calls?goback=.gde_86774_member_191117953





> *Don’t pay high phone bills: SMS Trojans can trick you via premium-rate numbers*
> 
> Once the users are tricked into downloading and installing the infected app, their mobile phones are infected. When the user executes the infected app, an SMS is sent to a premium-rate number, activating a subscription for which the user will be charged.


 
http://blog.eset.com/2012/11/29/android-boxer-a-worldwide-sms-trojan


> _Boxer_ is able to transcend regional barriers by including within its malicious routine *63 countries* across America, Asia, Africa, Europe and Oceania. Out of these 63 countries, *nine are Latin American*. Consequently – and taking into account the fact that this threat was found in several malicious applications through Google Play – _Boxer_ is considered to be among the most important SMS Trojans of the last year, and is the first one that has tried to target so many countries at the same time.


 
Ähnliche Malware gibt es dort (depositmobi.com) bereits seit mindestens Juli.
Auch Deutschland steht auf der Liste der Zielländer. Weiß jemand, welche Premium-SMS bei uns gewählt wird?


https://www.virustotal.com/file/eb9...3472bb082f7e7bf296a5e189572f2841240/analysis/


Solche Malware ist also eine internationale Bedrohung. Nur gehen die Länder unterschiedlich mit so etwas um. Während die britische Regulierungsbehörde schon länger vor solcher Malware warnt, hört man von der Bundeswattestäbchenarmee nichts. Und mit *warnen* meine ich nicht etwa eine Warnung der Verbraucher - sondern eine Warnung an die Mobilfunkunternehmer!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/uk-regulierer-veröffentlichen-leitfaden-für-apps-abrechnung.38081/#post-345460



> *Providers are asked to note that, where such malicious software (‘malware’) is found, then a Tribunal may not be likely to consider any proof of consent (including Mobile Origination messages or records of calls) to be robust enough.*


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2012)

http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...u-viel-Kostenfallen-bei-Smartphones-643124054


> Experten sprechen von "WAP-Billing" (Wireless Application Protocol). Die Abrechnungsmethode an sich ist nicht verwerflich, sie wird aber immer häufiger zum Missbrauch eingesetzt. Über eine Internetseite werden Rufnummern an das werbende Unternehmen übermittelt, erläutert die Verbraucherzentrale.
> 
> Dieses kann dann eine Abrechnung über den Mobilfunkanbieter veranlassen. Dahinter steckt freilich die Annahme, dass durch das Anklicken des Werbebanners ein Vertrag zustande gekommen sei.
> 
> "Diese Behauptung hält einer rechtlichen Prüfung nicht stand", meinen die Verbraucherschützer. Denn der Gesetzgeber schreibt vor, dass Kosten und Laufzeiten eines Abonnements klar erkennbar sein müssen. Das sei hier nicht der Fall. Für die abgezockten Nutzer bleiben trotz der für sie günstigen Rechtslage aber ganz praktische Probleme. Denn die Rückforderung der abgerechneten Beträge gestaltet sich schwierig.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2012)

Das ist dann... 


> ### --> "Der direkte Weg in die Brieftasche des Kunden" --> ###



- irgendwo der innovativste Spruch des Jahres...


----------



## dvill (9 März 2013)

http://winfuture.de/news,75039.html


> Weiterhin sollten Eltern darauf achten, die sogenannte Drittanbieter-Sperre zu aktivieren. Dadurch ist es Dritten nicht möglich, vom Guthaben Geld für Zusatzleistungen abzubuchen. Damit kann ein Schutz gegen Abofallen, wie sie beispielsweise oft in Verbindung mit Klingeltönen daherkommen, gewährleistet werden.


So ändern sich die Zeiten.

In der Old Economy heißen Leute, die sich selbst am Vermögen Dritter bereichern, einfach Taschendiebe.

In der schönen neuen Welt der Mobilkommunikation heißen sie Drittanbieter. Und die Erstanbieter kooperieren als Mitverdiener mit diesen zum Nachteil der Kunden.


----------



## dvill (11 März 2013)

http://www.telecom-handel.de/Know-h...funk-Kunden/Haendler-koennen-den-Spuk-beenden


> Händler können den Spuk beenden
> 
> Wenn sich ein Kunde wegen überhöhter Abbuchungen an seinen Händler wendet, lohnt sich zunächst ein genauer Blick auf die Rechnungen. Findet sich dort ein ungewünschtes Abo, sollte die Kostenfalle sofort storniert werden.


Bleibt die Frage, wie der Spuk ins Handy kommt.

Die Frage ist natürlich rhetorisch.

Sonst wäre der Mobilfunk kein Geschäft für das Gewerbe.


----------



## dvill (15 April 2013)

http://www.derwesten.de/region/wie-kriminelle-das-handy-als-werkzeug-entdecken-aimp-id7837702.html


> Wie Kriminelle das Handy als Werkzeug entdecken





> Oder die Täter versuchen, Handynutzer über Klicks auf Werbebanner in kostspielige, mitunter als gratis getarnte Abofallen zu locken, deren Kosten dann über die Telefonrechnung abgebucht werden.


----------



## dvill (17 April 2013)

http://www.wdr.de/tv/servicezeit/sendungsbeitraege/2013/kw16/0416/02_handykostenfalle.jsp


> Empfehlenswert ist es, dass man sich eine sogenannte Drittanbietersperre von seinem Anbieter einrichten lässt.


Musterschreiben zur Drittabzockersperre: http://www.wdr.de/tv/servicezeit//s...f;jsessionid=6993F2B99511DBCEF83557C14EC13433


----------



## dvill (28 August 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Mobile Payment? Eher "Mobile Pickpocketing"!


http://www.hamiltoncountyherald.com/Story.aspx?id=2995&date=2/3/2012


> Mobile pickpocketing works like this: Because many mobile devices now have the ability to charge a user’s phone bill via SMS billing and phone calls, malware has begun using these mechanisms to steal from user accounts.  With mobile phones, money is just a click away through carrier billing fraud.


----------



## dvill (4 September 2013)

Hier sind zwei Fenster (mit "Bestätigung" im zweiten Klick) eines WAP-Dialers:

http://www.congstar-forum.de/news-a...ersperre-standardmäßig-aktivieren/#post203284


----------



## Lifthrael (11 September 2013)

Nicht so informativ wie die meisten Beiträge hier, aber ich bin gerade darüber gestolpert...

Bei Chip bekommen Apps mit "hinterhältige[n] Werbeeinblendungen" auch noch Werbung. Als Schreiber des Artikels hätte ich mir vielleicht Gedanken darüber gemacht ob ich, wenn ich schon auf solche Kostenfallen hinweisen muss, diese App überhaupt noch in meine Empfehlungen aufnehmen will.
http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/Apps-fuer-Android-Top-50-Galerie_57297949.html


----------



## dvill (29 September 2013)

Was tun bei Mobile Pickpocketing?


----------



## dvill (7 Oktober 2013)

So funktioniert der WAP-Dialer:

http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/video/abgezockt-mit-einem-fingertipp-clip


----------



## Reducal (7 Oktober 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/video/abgezockt-mit-einem-fingertipp-clip
> 
> 
> > ...ist sein Abo auch los, weil er einfach die Forderung nicht zahlt und mit einer Anzeige droht.



...dabei erklärte der Berliner Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft, dass wegen dem Verdacht des Betruges eh nichts geht. Scheibenkleister! Aber sonst ist der Bericht ganz gut.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Oktober 2013)

Ein sehr interessanter Beitrag. Ein Betroffener hatte 5 Abos und AKTE hat bei Vodafone nachgefragt... Die Antwortmail von Vodafone wird im Video gezeigt. Da lese ich einen Namen:






Jetzt frage ich mich... wie viele Menschen heißen wohl so wie der Netsheriff?
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/14044/0/onlinekosten-de-NetSheriff-jagt-ab-sofort-im-Team



> Der Initiator des onlinekosten.de-NetSheriff, A... L...., wird das Team verlassen und sich neuen Aufgaben widmen.




Tja, früher hat er sich einen Namen gemacht als investigativer Journalist auf der Suche nach den Hintermännern der "Düsseldorf Connection" ("Sie haben gewonnen").
Heute ist der Netsheriff Leiter der Pressestelle von Vodafone...
Da kann man nur hoffen, dass Marc R. von AKTE nicht mal als Pressesprecher bei Dimoco landet 




Reducal schrieb:


> dass wegen dem Verdacht des Betruges eh nichts geht.


 Da möchte ich gerne mal wieder das Editorial von Teltarif zitieren, in dem es über den Herrn Dr. M.B. geht, dort steht:
http://www.teltarif.de/beforth-verfahren-eingestellt/news/35023.html



> Es ist immer wieder dieselbe Leier: Windige Geschäftemacher entwickeln Ideen, wie sie mit wenig Aufwand viel Geld verdienen können. Zehn- oder gar Hunderttausende fallen darauf herein, fühlen sich betrogen. Tausende erstatten Anzeige, aber am Schluss stellt die Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren ein, ohne, dass es zu einer Anklageerhebung kommt.
> (...)
> Vor diesem Hintergrund erscheint es angebracht, bei Vermögensdelikten wie Betrug oder Wucher die Zahl der vermeintlichen Opfer nicht nur bei der Strafzumessung, sondern auch bei der Beurteilung, ob überhaupt eine Straftat vorliegt, zu berücksichtigen. Fühlt sich die Mehrheit der Kunden eines Geschäftemachers übervorteilt, und erzielt der Geschäftemacher zudem Margen, die wesentlich über dem Branchendurchschnitt liegen, dann sollte das nicht nur für eine wettbewerbsrechtliche Unterlassungsklage der Konkurrenz oder der Verbraucherschutzverbände reichen, sondern auch für eine strafrechtliche Verurteilung.


So ist es natürlich Quatsch. Oder Wunschdenken. Anders wird ein Schuh draus: Wenn es Tausende von Betroffenen gibt, sollten Staatsanwaltschaften prinzipiell die Schutzbehauptungen der nicht als Betrüger zu fassenden Betrügenden ("Abrechnungsfehler", "Versehen", "technisches Problem") nicht akzeptieren und wenigstens alles in ihrer Macht stehende tun, um den Nachweis entsprechender Tatbestände zumindest zu versuchen, bzw. um alle Möglichkeiten auszuschöpfen, mögliche Tatnachweise nicht zu übersehen, weil man von vornherein nicht daran glaubt, dass man sie führen kann.

Bei Dialern war es ja manchen Staatsanwälten auch möglich, Tatnachweise zu führen, was fast alle anderen Staatsanwaltschaften der Republik gar nicht erst versucht haben. Man darf Straffreiheit für Betrüger niemals akzeptieren, wenn die Rechtstreue der Bevölkerung nicht darunter leiden soll. Man sieht dem Kölner Staatsanwalt ja geradezu an, wie unwohl er sich fühlt. Na dann muss man halt schauen, wie man dieses Unwohlsein bekämpft. Mit Wegschauen geht's nicht wirklich. Und wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft nur mal beim Datenschutzbeauftragten anklopft, um wenigstens ein Bußgeld wegen der unauthorisierten Datenabfrage durchzusetzen, dann wäre das doch schon mal ein Anfang. Die scheint ja nachweisbar zu sein.


----------



## Reducal (7 Oktober 2013)

Für meine Begriffe hat der preussische Staatsanwalt da gequirlte Sch... von sich gegeben, das ist ärgerlich! Freilich geht was, wenn man nur will!


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Oktober 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich... wie viele Menschen heißen wohl so wie der Netsheriff?
> http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/14044/0/onlinekosten-de-NetSheriff-jagt-ab-sofort-im-Team


Er ist es, der "Netsheriff" himself! Nach einem Intermezzo bei Conergy ist er jetzt Pressesprecher bei Vodafone! Seinen Vater, einen bekannten Staatsanwalt in Bonn, sieht man des Öfteren mal im TV.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Oktober 2013)

Schade, der Netsheriff hat damals wirklich gute investigative Arbeit geleistet. Er wäre womöglich auch ein guter Staatsanwalt geworden. Echt schade, aber ich gönne ihm trotz allem seine Karriere. Er war ja lange genug für die gute Sache tätig. So. Nun aber Ende des offtopic. Liebe Grüße an den Netsheriff, falls er das hier mal liest


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (9 Oktober 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Für meine Begriffe hat der preussische Staatsanwalt da gequirlte Sch... von sich gegeben, das ist ärgerlich! Freilich geht was, wenn man nur will!



Wenn man bedenkt, dass er im Auftrag der Branchenbuch Mafia, Hausdurchsuchungen durchführen lässt, weil die Mafiosi nicht Mafiosi genannt werden wollen
JA!


----------



## bernhard (22 November 2013)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...seren-Schutz-vor-Telefon-Abzocke-2052070.html


> Um den Schutz vor unseriösen Geschäftspraktiken auszuweiten, sollen Abbuchungen von Diensten etwa per WAP-Abrechnung "nur noch nach aktiver Freischaltung dieser Funktion möglich sein".


Genau das fehlt. Dringend.

Es fehlt, weil die Lobby das "Geschäftsmodell" nutzen wollte.


----------



## dvill (25 November 2013)

http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti..._stop_charging_for_most_premium_text_messages


> "We are pleased that AT&T, Sprint and T-Mobile have decided to stop the flow of money from the pockets of ordinary people to the bank accounts of scam artists," Sorrell said. He urged other carriers to follow their lead.


----------



## dvill (9 Februar 2014)

http://www.focus.de/digital/handy/b...werbebanner-kann-teuer-werden_id_3593007.html


> Die betrügerische Masche nennt sich „WAP-Billing“ und ist schon vielen Smartphone-Nutzern zum Verhängnis geworden. Ein Klick reicht, damit die eindeutige Nummer der SIM-Karte an den Anbieter übertragen wird. Mit dieser kann er sich dann ganz einfach auf die Handyrechnung des ahnungslosen Nutzers setzen lassen und Geld einziehen.


http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/tessin/story/User-tappen-in-die-Youporn-Falle-11278331


> Diese Firmen würden jedoch explizit darauf hingewiesen, transparent zu werben und Nutzer nicht abzuzocken. Der Sprecher sagt weiter: «Dennoch gibt es bedauerlicherweise immer wieder solche Firmen, die es dennoch versuchen.» Die Swisscom sei darauf angewiesen, von den Nutzern Meldungen zu dubiosen Anbietern zu erhalten.


Das ist doch lächerlich. Die machen mit Betrügern Verträge, dass sie sich beim Betrügen nicht erwischen lassen sollen.

http://www.tageszeitung.it/2014/01/08/die-klick-falle/ (mit Film)


> Der versehentliche Klick auf ein Werbebanner kann für Smartphone-Benutzer zum teuren Spaß werden – weil Mobilfunkanbieter die Handynummern von Abonnenten an betrügerische Drittfirmen weitergeben. Das Protokoll einer Abzocke.


Die Mobilfunkanbieter sind Mitverdiener und Mitbetrüger.


----------



## bernhard (28 Februar 2014)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...Google-zu-mehr-Verbraucherschutz-2126531.html


> Die Hälfte der Spiele-Apps auf dem europäischen Markt werde als "kostenlos" angepriesen, "obwohl sie häufig – teilweise teure — In-App-Käufe nach sich ziehen", betont die Europäische Kommission.


----------



## dvill (16 März 2014)

http://translate.google.de/translat...zilla:de:official&biw=1214&bih=1102&tbs=qdr:w


> *Vorschläge SCA für den Verbraucherschutz im Bereich der SMS-Clubs*
> Kreativität Unternehmen im Bereich der SMS-Clubs ist unendlich, beachten Sie die ZPS, da der Markt hat immer noch neue und neuartige Verfahren zur Gewinnung der ahnungslose Verbraucher. "Die einzige Lösung ist, vorausschauender Unternehmen, nämlich die generelle Sperre erhalten abrechenbaren Nachrichten. Verbraucher wäre natürlich, können diesen Dienst zu aktivieren, denn dies würde verhindern, dass die SMS-Club fallen auch diejenigen, die gar nicht wollen


Die Kreativität betrügerischer Geschäftsmodelle in der Telekommunikation wirkt europaweit.


----------



## dvill (3 Juli 2014)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...shueter-klagen-gegen-T-Mobile-US-2248055.html


> Oft werden Kunden zum Abschluss eines solchen Abonnements verleitet, ohne dass ihnen das bewusst ist. Die Netzbetreiber rechnen die Abonnements für die Dienstanbieter dann auf der Rechnung des Mobilfunkkunden ab und erhalten dafür eine Provision.
> 
> Die FTC wirft T-Mobile vor, zwischen 35 und 40 Prozent der mit solchen Diensten erzielten Umsätze erhalten zu haben. Dabei sei ein hoher Anteil dieser Dienste schlicht Abzocke – und T-Mobile habe die fragwürdigen Dienste weiter abgerechnet, obwohl zum Beispiel hohe Reklamationsraten ein deutlicher Hinweis auf unseriöse Praktiken seien. Interne Unterlagen des Netzbetreibers zeigten überdies zumindest für das Jahr 2012 auffällig hohe Reklamationszahlen.





> Die FTC wirft T-Mobile darüber hinaus vor, die fragwürdigen Posten auf ihren Rechnungen zu verschleiern. Kunden könnten nicht erkennen, wofür und von wem die Beträge berechnet werden. Auf der ersten Seite werde nur die Summe der abgerechneten "Premium-Dienste" ausgeführt. Erst viel weiter unten auf den bis zu 50 Seiten langen Papier-Rechnungen oder nach mehreren Klicks in der Online-Rechnung, erhalte der Kunde mehr Informationen, könne mit kryptischen Angaben wie "8888906150BrnStorm23918" aber nicht wirklich was anfangen.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...shueter-klagen-gegen-T-Mobile-US-2248055.html
> 
> 
> > Die Telekom hat Ärger mit den *US-Wettbewerbshütern*: Die Federal Trade Commission (FTC) hat am Dienstag Unterlassungsklage gegen T-Mobile US erhoben.


Wer oder besser gefragt wo sind eigentlich die Wettbewerbshüter in Deutschland?

Ach ja, die werden ja erst bei Wettbewerbsverstößen unter den Mitbewerbern tätig. Da aber alle Provider hier an einem Strang den Leuten die Kohle aus den Taschen ziehen, gibt es keinen verzerrten Wettbewerb. Der Verbraucherschutz, der hier ja sogar in Ministerien nahe der Justiz gebündelt ist, versagt bei dem Thema auf der ganzen Linie - meiner Einschätzung nach ist dort gar niemand, der sich auch nur annähernd ernsthaft mit der Materie befasst. Aus diesem Grund ist dahin gehend Justiza hier zu Lande eben auch auf den Hühneraugen blind.


----------



## bernhard (11 Juli 2014)

Irre, es gibt tatsächlich Regierungen, die ihre Bürger, speziell die Kinder, vor Vertragstaschendieben schützen wollen:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...wegen-In-App-Kaeufen-von-Kindern-2254249.html


> Die US-Regierung hat jetzt auch Amazon mit dem Vorwurf zu lascher Vorkehrungen gegen In-App-Käufe von Kindern ins Visier genommen. Die Handelsbehörde FTC reichte am Donnerstag eine Klage gegen den Online-Händler ein. Den Kunden soll der unberechtigt in Rechnung gestellte Millionen-Betrag zurückgezahlt werden, verlangt die Aufsichtsbehörde. Außerdem sollen im Amazon App-Shop künftig höhere Hürden für Käufe eingerichtet werden.


Es müssen keine hohen Hürden eingerichtet werden. Die gesetzlichen Mindestinformationen, klare Verbraucheraufklärung und ein bewusster Vorgang der Bestellung wären ausreichend.


----------



## dvill (13 Juli 2014)

http://www.bod.de/buch/thomas-hollweck/drittanbieter-auf-der-mobilfunkrechnung/9783735742599.html


> Drittanbieter auf der Mobilfunkrechnung
> 
> Immer häufiger kommt es vor, dass sich fremde Unternehmen auf der eigenen Handyrechnung finden. Der betroffene Kunde kann den Rechnungsposten eines solchen „Drittanbieters“ nicht einordnen, er kennt ihn nicht, er hat keinen Vertrag mit diesem Dienst abgeschlossen, und nie eine Leistung bezogen.
> 
> Das muss der Mobilfunkkunde nicht hinnehmen. Dieses Buch schildert, wie man sich erfolgreich gegen unberechtigte Posten auf der Handyrechnung wehrt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2014)

25€? Da schau ich lieber bei computerbetrug.de oder antispam-ev.de


----------



## dvill (18 Oktober 2014)

http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/deuts...ger-abo-abzocke-aus-dem-nichts-id7933001.html


> Oft werden Nutzern die Abos über versteckte Werbebanner in Smartphone-Apps untergeschoben. Selbst ein Klick ins vermeintlich Leere kann zur Folge haben, dass sich eine spezielle Abo-Seite öffnet, die vom Nutzer kaum als solche zu erkennen ist. Die Willenserklärung in unserem Fall entlockt das Quiz-Abo dem Smartphone offensichtlich einfach selbst. Oder die Seite ist so geschickt erstellt worden, dass sie auf Irrtumskäufe abzielt. Die nach einer Presseanfrage bei Debitel vom Quiz-Anbieter herausgegebenen Daten ergeben, dass nur 0,6 Sekunden (!) nach Öffnen des vermeintlichen Button-Bildschirms der Kauf getätigt worden sein soll. Das sollte gerade während des Tippens einer SMS schwer möglich sein.





> Aus dem Impressum der Seite go-quiz.eu im Fallbeispiel geht hervor, dass es sich beim ungebetenen Dienst um ein Produkt der vorgelagerten Firma Interclick Ltd. handelt, die laut Abfrage der Whois-Datenbank im zentralamerikanischen Belize agiert und am Potsdamer Platz in Berlin einen digitalen Briefkasten hat. So einfach umgehen die Geldmacher das deutsche Recht, obwohl die Server in Gunzenhausen stehen und die Domain auf eine Hamburger Firma registriert ist.





> In der Hotline des Anbieters Debitel wird beteuert, dass es selbstverständlich zu einer expliziten Willenserklärung gekommen sei. Auf das „wie“ könne nur der Drittanbieter eine Antwort geben. Mit 7,49 Euro sei man noch gut davongekommen, manche Kunden schleppten über längere Zeit Abos in dreistelliger Höhe mit sich herum, ohne es zu bemerken, heißt es zur Beruhigung. Für Beanstandungen müsse der Anbieter direkt konsultiert werden.





> Auch der Bundesnetzagentur sind Fallkonstellationen bekannt, bei denen dubiose Vertragsschlüsse nicht rekonstruiert werden können. Die Fälle fielen jedoch im Vergleich zu anderen Betrugsformen wie bei Apps vergleichsweise harmlos ins Gewicht.


Die Branche lebt von denen, die "weniger gut davonkommen",


----------



## Teleton (18 Oktober 2014)

> Für Beanstandungen müsse der Anbieter direkt konsultiert werden.



Was für ein Schwachsinn, nicht der Drittanbieter fordert Geld sondern der Provider. Wer abgetretene Forderungen kauft ist nach §404 BGB auch für die Einwendungen zuständig.


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2014)

Teleton schrieb:


> .... nicht der Drittanbieter fordert Geld sondern der Provider. Wer abgetretene Forderungen kauft ist nach §404 BGB auch für die Einwendungen zuständig.



Leider rufen Betroffene im Erlebensfall beim Provider an oder schreiben sich mit den Supportlern eMails. Supportmitarbeiter, oft auch bei Subunternehmen, wissen sowas aber entweder gar nicht oder reagieren nach Dialogleitfaden. First-Level-Support, eine kaum überwindbare Hürde für jeden Endkunden.

Schriftlich, mit Brief, bekommen Widersprüche schon einen ganz anderen Drive, auch wenn man da sicher ebenso noch nachladen muss.


----------



## dvill (10 November 2014)

http://www1.wdr.de/fernsehen/ratgeber/markt/sendungen/abo-falle100.html


> Smartphone: Abo-Falle : Neue Masche von Abzockern
> 
> Heute, 21.00 - 21.45 Uhr
> 
> Eine scheinbar harmlose Einblendung auf dem Smartphone, ein schneller Klick – und plötzlich steckt man mittendrin in der Abo-Falle. Und es gibt immer wieder neue Maschen: Derzeit nutzen Abzocker den Bekanntheitsgrad des Nachrichtendienstes WhatsApp aus und versuchen, mit einem angeblichen Update ahnungslosen Opfern Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Wie können Nutzer sich schützen?


----------



## dvill (10 November 2014)

http://www1.wdr.de/fernsehen/ratgeber/markt/sendungen/abo-falle100.html


> Und so funktioniert es
> 
> Das Abo kommt von einem sogenannten Drittanbieter. Alle Mobilfunkprovider haben Verträge mit solchen Anbietern. Abgebucht wird über die Mobilfunkrechnung, durch sogenanntes WAP-Billing. Ein einziger Klick auf einen Button reicht. Dadurch erhält der dahinterstehende Drittanbieter vom Mobilfunkprovider die Rufnummer des Nutzers. Der Drittanbieter berechnet Abogebühren. Und der Mobilfunkanbieter zieht die mit der Kundenrechnung ein.


Alle zusammen greifen in die Geldbörse des Verbrauchers und teilen sich die Beute.

Der Verbraucher weiß nicht einmal, wie er hereingelegt wurde.

Wenn es auffällt, macht die Briefkastenfirma zu. Weiter geht es dann für die gleichen Strippenzieher mit neuen Firmenbriefkästen. Die angeblich seriösen Mobilfunkanbieter können leider nichts machen und müssen weiter mitverdienen.


----------



## dvill (20 Dezember 2014)

Diese elende Kumpanei zwischen angeblich seriösen Telefongesellschaften und dubiosen Briefkastenfirmen mit unseriösen Kostenfallen macht hierzulande seit Jahren einträgliche Geschäfte für beide Seiten möglich.

Exportierbar ist das nicht unbedingt. In anderen Ländern bedeutet "Verbraucherschutz" nicht den Schutz der Mitverdiener vor dem Verbraucher.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Abofallen-T-Mobile-USA-muss-bluten-2504991.html


> Mindestens 90 Millionen Dollar muss der US-Zweig von T-Mobile zahlen, weil er betrügerische Abofallenbetreiber nicht gestoppt, sondern an den Entgelten mitverdient hat.
> 
> Die US-amerikanische Mobilfunktochter der Deutschen Telekom muss ihre mangelnde Wachsamkeit gegenüber betrügerischen SMS-Abofallenbetreibern teuer bezahlen.


Wann kommt diese Entwicklung aus den USA endlich zu uns?


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2014)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/12/19/t_mobile_us_cramming_charges/


> These charges were often hidden as offers for junk services like horoscopes, love tests or trivia, and recurred monthly. After charging subscribers, T-Mob would often take a cut of the fees for itself.


Genau das passt auch bei uns.


> "We have a zero tolerance policy against billing practices that cheat consumers into paying for services they did not want or authorize."


Genau das darf man hier wünschen, allein die Wirklichkeit ist anders.

Statt einer Federal Trade Commission (FTC) gönnen wir uns einen Lobby-Applaudierverein, der seit mehr als 10 Jahren keine Rolle (jedenfalls im nachvollziehbaren Interesse der Verbraucher) spielt und das nicht einmal will:

http://www.dvtm.net/archiv-details....d]=149&cHash=f97e788185c29e52865f5259b8d3e286


> „Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir als Regulierungsbehörde in zehn Jahren am Mehrwertdienste-Markt keine Rolle mehr spielen würden, weil freiwillige Verhaltensstandards, wie die des FST, den Markt vollständig selbst regulieren“



http://www.dailyherald.com/article/20141219/business/141218161/


> "We learned during this case that T-Mobile was in bed with the crammers," said Travis LeBlanc, head of the FTC's enforcement bureau. He was referring to the third-party companies that put charges on phone bills for text services. Many consumers aren't aware that third-party companies can do that, the regulators say.


Treffend formuliert. Wann kommt diese Erkenntnis zu uns?

http://www.t-mobilerefund.com/


> T-Mobile is committed to making sure that our customers only pay for services they need or want. This Refund Program is for current and former T-Mobile customers who may have incurred unauthorized charges for third-party Premium SMS (Text Message) services.
> 
> If you didn’t authorize these charges to your bill, we’ve made it easy for you to receive a refund and encourage you to take advantage of this voluntary program.


Das ist ein guter Ansatz. Wann kommt die DE-Version?


----------



## dvill (23 April 2015)

Die WAP-Überfälle grassieren heftig:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...m-dienstes-mining-trading-dimoco.47431/page-8
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-15

Ohne die Mitverdienerbeteiligung der Mobilfunkunternehmen könnte das nicht funktionieren.

Das hier trifft es ganz gut:

https://hilfe.o2online.de/thread/59014


> Obwohl sie eigentlich wissen, dass das rechtswidrig ist. Ein befreundeter Anwalt, der sich vor wenigen Wochen in einem ähnlichen Fall für einen Mandanten mit o2 in Verbindung setzen musste, hat von o2 die ziemlich dreiste Info bekommen, dass die Rechtsabteilung sehr gut weiss, dass die Forderungen nicht geltend gemacht werden können, aber sie warten trotzdem bis jemand mit einem Anwalt ankommt bis sie die Forderungen streichen. Schliesslich machen das nicht so viele, und die anderen lassen sich von den Drohbriefen der Inkassoabteilung einschüchtern, oder befürchten eine (ebsnfalls rechtswidrige) Anschlusssperre. Und die offizielle o2-Aussage lautet nach wie vor "wenden Sie sich an den Drittanbieter, unsere Forderung ist rechtens".


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2015)

In Österreich liegen die Probleme ähnlich. Immerhin gibt es dort eine Behörde, die sich bewegen kann, und Verbraucherschutz ist nicht gänzlich unbekannt.

https://www.rtr.at/de/pr/PI18052015TK


> Treiber für den Anstieg der Verfahren: Contentdienste
> 
> Hauptgrund für den deutlichen Anstieg der Fälle sind Contentdienste, auf die im Jahr 2014 1.400 Verfahren entfallen. „Contentdienste sind nur bei mobilen Anschlüssen möglich. Sie werden direkt über die Telefon- oder Internetrechnung des Betreibers abgerechnet, indem man durch einfaches Auswählen von Schaltflächen – oftmals unbemerkt – den Bezahlvorgang auslöst“, führt Gungl aus und weiter: „Beispiele für diese oftmals zweifelhaften Geschäfte sind Gewinnspiele ohne Gewinn oder Gratis-Handys, die in Aussicht gestellt werden.“





> Zum einen sind Nutzerinnen und Nutzer oftmals schlecht bis gar nicht informiert, auch weil es seitens der Betreiber wenig oder gar keine Aufklärung gibt. Zum anderen existieren derzeit keine gesetzlichen Schutzbestimmungen, die hier unbeabsichtigten Bestellvorgängen einen Riegel vorschieben könnten“, umreißt Gungl die Problematik.


https://www.rtr.at/de/pr/PI18052015TK/PK-Streitschlichtungsbericht_2014_18052015.pdf


> Inhaltlich sind die Geschäfte, die abgeschlossen werden, oft zweifelhaft:
> * Gewinnspiele ohne Gewinn, Gratis iPhone wird in Aussicht gestellt etc.


Na ja, Gewinn gibt es schon. Bei den verschleierten Postfachfirmen in Panama, Cypern oder am Arsch der Welt.


> Nutzerinnen und Nutzer sind schlecht informiert
> * kaum Wissen über diese Dienste und Bezahlmöglichkeiten vorhanden
> * wenig aktive bis keine Aufklärung weder bei Vertragsabschluss noch später





> Contentdienste unterliegen nicht der Mehrwertdiensteregulierung
> * gesetzliche Grundlage fehlt
> * Regelungsdefizit, vor allem bei Abos erkennbar


Zu gut deutsch: Gesetzwidriger Wildwuchs.


----------



## dvill (28 Juli 2015)

http://www.wienerzeitung.at/nachric.../752449_Aerger-ueber-Abo-Fallen-am-Handy.html


> Dubiose Praktiken
> 
> "Unser Problemkind sind Contentdienste", sagt RTR-Geschäftsführer Johannes Gungl und beschreibt "dubiose Praktiken": Bei Gewinnspielen gibt es nichts zu gewinnen, und vor allem Kinder kaufen imaginäre Werteinheiten für Handy-Spiele. Oft wird beim Bestellen von Musik, Klingeltönen oder Videos am Ende unwissentlich ein Abo bestellt. Bezahlt wird durch Tippen auf Schaltflächen, eine Authentifizierung (etwa via PIN-Code) ist grundsätzlich nicht nötig.





> Die RTR hat deshalb einen Gesetzesvorschlag beim Infrastruktur- und Technologieminister deponiert. Minister Alois Stöger kündigte am Montag für Herbst Änderungen im Rahmen der Novelle des Telekommunikationsgesetzes (TKG) an.





> Die RTR hat vorgeschlagen, dass Nutzer bei einem Abo nach maximal 10 Euro eine neuerliche Zustimmung erteilen müssen.


Auch schon der erste Euro benötigt eine klare Zustimmung.

Und bei uns?


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2015)

Wie geht Mobile Pickpocketing?

Wer Geld braucht, muss nicht auf Klicks der unbewusst zahlungsfähigen Surfer warten. Hier wird nur Klickbetrug mit Werbung, was Firmen mit vielen Kleinbeträgen schädigt, ausgenutzt:

http://www.heise.de/security/meldun...ln-mit-unsichtbarer-Werbung-Geld-2763990.html


> Zwölf Millionen Smartphones und Tablets aus dem Android-, Apple- und Windows-Lager sollen aktuell weltweit vom so genannten Mobile Device Hacking betroffen sein, erklären die Sicherheitsforscher von Forensiq. Dabei laden betrügerische Apps heimlich im Hintergrund Werbung. Die Sicherheitsforscher prognostizieren, dass die Betrugsmasche bis zum Jahresende mehr als eine Milliarde US-Dollar generieren soll.


Man darf annehmen, dass Bezahlklicks für WAP-Überfälle technisch gleich ablaufen können. Nach den Erfahrungen der Dialerei werden technisch mögliche Sauereien auch in der Praxis eingesetzt.

Das geht auch für andere Plattformen:

http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/iPhone-Trojaner-verdient-mit-Klickbetrug-1966560.html


> Mit ein bisschen Kreativität und krimineller Energie kann man auch Smartphone-Benutzern Code unterschieben, der im Verborgenen Geld einbringt, ohne dass die Nutzer etwas davon ahnen. Das ist besonders leicht, wenn man die App Stores der Hersteller dabei umgehen kann.


Das droht nicht nur Websurfern, sondern allgemein App-Nutzern:

http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Trojaner-ueber-gekaufte-Anzeigen-verteilt-2429990.html


> Trojaner über gekaufte Anzeigen verteilt
> 
> Es häufen sich Berichte, nach denen Kriminelle immer häufiger Online-Anzeigen nutzen, um ihren Schadcode zu verbreiten. Interessant ist vor allem, dass sie die dafür genutzten Werbeplätze offenbar regulär kaufen.


Bei erfolgreichen WAP-Überfällen ist oft von Werbebannern die Rede, die überraschend auf- und abtauchen.


----------



## bernhard (27 August 2015)

http://www.focus.de/digital/handy/v...-sich-gegen-smartphone-abzocke_id_3959701.htm


> Nicht nur Werbebanner können dem Nutzer zum Verhängnis werden, auch manchen SMS sollten Smartphone-Usern mit Vorsicht begegnen. Im Juni dieses Jahres warnte die Polizei vor SMS, in denen ein vermeintliches DHL-Paket angekündigt wurde. Wer den versandten Link zur Online-Nachverfolgung anklickt, installiert jedoch eine App, die kostenpflichtige Abos abschließt.  Die Empfänger der SMS werden in der Kurzmitteilung sogar mit ihrem Namen angesprochen.
> 
> Außerdem liest die App offenbar das Adressbuch des infizierten Smartphones aus und verbreitet den Link über dessen Kontakte weiter.


----------



## dvill (5 November 2015)

https://www.test.de/Wap-Billing-Abo-aus-Versehen-4900120-0/


> Manipulierte Werbebanner
> 
> Auch viele Gratis-Apps zocken ab. Sie blenden manipulierte Werbebanner ein. Oft sind sie absichtlich so platziert, dass man leicht versehentlich darauf klickt – schon sind 4,99 Euro weg.
> Handyprovider lassen die Abbuchungen zu





> Das Ganze funktioniert per „Wap-Billing“: Der Klick sendet ein sogenanntes Wap-Protokoll an die Abzocker. Die veraltete Wap-Technik erlaubt ihnen, den Surfer präzise zu identifizieren. So können sie dessen Telefonrechnung belasten. Die Handyprovider lassen die Abbuchungen zu. Die Opfer bemerken sie erst auf ihrer Handyrechnung.


Kurz: Es passiert am hellichten Tag.

Die Mobilfunkunternehmen wissen genau, was und wie es passiert.

Sie lassen den täglichen Betrug zu, weil sie am Gewinn nennenswert beteiligt sind und Geschädigte nichts Wirksames machen können.


----------



## wuzuvela (6 November 2015)

Die Drittanbieter Sperre sollte allgemeine Handlungsvorlage sein. Dann wäre das Problem erledigt (oder?).


----------



## Hippo (6 November 2015)

Alle Menschen werden klug ...
... die einen vorher und die andern nachher ...

Oder auch - Unser Red´ seit achtzehnhundertselbigsmal ...


----------



## jupp11 (6 November 2015)

wuzuvela schrieb:


> Die Drittanbieter Sperre sollte allgemeine Handlungsvorlage sein. Dann wäre das Problem erledigt (oder?).


Solange die Provider an der Abzocke kräftig teilnehmen, wird eine default  Drittanbietersperre  Wunschtraum bleiben.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 November 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Sie lassen den täglichen Betrug zu, weil sie am Gewinn nennenswert beteiligt sind und Geschädigte nichts Wirksames machen können.


Wenn ich das richtig überblicke, beteiligen sich alle Mobilfunkanbieter daran und helfen den Taschendieben, indem sie ihnen bei der Beutesicherung Hilfestellung leisten.

Vom Gesetzgeber her hat der Kunde eigentlich gar keine schlechte Position und dieser Spuk sollte gar nicht möglich sein. Erst die Gier und das verlogene Spiel der Mobilfunkanbieter lassen WAP-Phishing zu einem Problem werden.


----------



## dvill (6 November 2015)

Ich gehe noch einen Schritt weiter.

Das Geschäft läuft nur mit dem Zusammenwirken von zwei Rollen.

Einer steht Schmiere und stellt sich ahnungslos, der andere macht die Drecksarbeit. Ohne die Wirkung der Drecksarbeiter bringt Schmierestehen nichts ein.

Die Drecksarbeit braucht die Verschleierung durch Briefkastenanschriften in fremden Ländern, um deutsche Verbraucher an der Wahrnehmung ihrer Rechte zu hindern und deutschen Ermittlern die Lust am Hinsehen zu nehmen.

Die angeblich seriösen Telekommunikationsunternehmer treiben dann für ihre Mitwirkung das Geld beim Verbraucher ein.

Die behalten gleich mehr als 30% der Gesamtforderung für sich. Etwa ein Drittel der Gesamtforderung bekommt man nicht als Gebühr für einen Zahlungsvorgang.

Das ist die Teilung der Beute nach gelungenem Zugriff.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (6 November 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Einer steht Schmiere und stellt sich ahnungslos, der andere macht die Drecksarbeit. Die Drecksarbeit braucht die Verschleierung durch Briefkastenanschriften in fremden Ländern....


Nicht unbedingt, wenn man ein starkes Unternehmen mit anscheinend hervorragender Rechtsabteilung hinter sich weiß. Ein aktuelles Beispiel wäre die Mypengo Mobile GmbH in Düsseldorf - nur ein Steinwurf von net mobile AG entfernt, die freilich auch gleich das Einbuchen übernimmt.


----------



## bernhard (6 November 2015)

Wie weit kann man Steine werfen?

In Düsseldorf gibt es zufällig einen Bürodienstleister:

http://www.servicecondor.de/


> Büro & Service 40210 Düsseldorf, Charlottenstrasse 75





> Büroservice Düsseldorf - wir bieten:
> 
> Geschäftsadresse in Düsseldorf, Post-, Telefon-, Fax- und Emailservice, virtuelles Büro
> feste Pauschalen, keine zusätzlichen Kosten außer Porto- und Telefongebühren
> ...


Die Firma ist beim Amtsgericht München registriert, also von Düsseldorf nach München nach Holland nach ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 November 2015)

Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, wenn man ein starkes Unternehmen mit anscheinend hervorragender Rechtsabteilung hinter sich weiß.


Braucht man die, wenn man die Mobilfunkanbieter als willige Vollstrecker mit im Boot hat?

Sehr schön ist das hier zu sehen:
https://telekomhilft.telekom.de/t5/Telefonie-Daten/Betrügerfirma-Mypengo-Mobile-B-V/td-p/1400483

Da wird das komplette Sammelsurium an faulen Ausreden zur Kundentäuschung verwendet:


Der Telekommunikationsanbieter ist gesetzlich verpflichtet Drittanbieterforderungen ohne Prüfung einzuziehen
Bei Fragen zu diesem Teil der Rechnung wenden Sie sich an den Drittanbieter
Der Telekommunikationsanbieter ist nicht Gläubiger für diese Forderung
Der Drittanbieter hat sein Geld schon erhalten
Der Telekommunikationsanbieter kann nix dafür
.
.
Das ist auf Augenhöhe mit dem Enkeltrick. Man muss nur eine traurige Geschichte erzählen, die das Opfer dann auch schluckt...


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Die Firma ist beim Amtsgericht München registriert...


Stimmt, hat aber lt. Handelsregister ihren Sitz in Düsseldorf. Eine Vorratsgesellschaft gerade aus München zu übernehmen ist nachvollziehbar, zumal auch andere Geschäfte der Düsseldorfer net-m eine Münchener Anschrift trägt (meine die net-m privatbank 1891 AG). Das mit den Holländern erinnert zumindest auch an alte Kunden der net-m (meine hier die Globway BV bzw. die belgische GOLDkiwi Media SA). Das war 2012.

...und was steht hier nochmal hinter dem "oder"?






Die Rufnummernübermittlung ist nahezu immer an den Handys aktiviert und so kann man ohne weiteres Tamtam durchaus auch mal auf so lästiges Beiwerk, wie hinderliche Kaufenbutton oder andere Informationspflichten verzichten. Besonders trickreich wirds, wenn der Endkunde die Website des Drittanbiers gar nicht sieht, wenn sie z. B. sich hinter einem Werbebanner versteckt. Technisch ist das möglich, ist ein bisschen wie Hexerei und tut nur dem Endkunden weh.


----------



## bernhard (6 November 2015)

Hexerei wird nicht benötigt. Bei den Dialern brauchte man für eine flüssige Fernsteuerung noch einen Fach-Praktikanten, um Umsatz zu machen, siehe z.B.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dialerfernsteuerung-a-k-a-registrierung-ad-absurdum.6419/

Bei WAP-Überfällen muss einfach nur ein Link geklickt werden. Dies zu programmieren schafft jeder.


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2015)

bernhard schrieb:


> Bei WAP-Überfällen muss einfach nur ein Link geklickt werden.


Und den findet man recht oft z. B. auf Facebook-Pinwänden oder offenen Diskussionen bei Facebook.


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2015)

...oder siehe hier: *WhatsApp-Smileys wollen in die Falle locken*



			
				Betrügern schrieb:
			
		

> Sieh' dir die neuen animierten Smileys für WhatsApp an. Da schmeißt du dich vor lauter Lachen weg!


----------



## bernhard (23 November 2015)

Es geht noch "besser":

http://www.heise.de/security/meldun...r-Anzeigennetzwerk-eingeschleust-3010791.html


> Wer auf die gut gemachte Fake-Seite hereinfällt und auf den Herunterladen-Button klickt, landet auf dem Angebot eines niederländischen Abo-Dienstleisters. Dort geht es plötzlich nur noch um "Die neuesten Hintergründe für Whatsapp". Wer auf dieser Seite seine Handynummer eingibt, schließt ein Abo für "Videos, Apps, Spiele, Klingeltöne under Hintergrundbilder" ab, das die Mobilfunkrechnung monatlich mit über 20 Euro belastet.


Die Dritthalunkendienste machen Banküberfälle überflüssig.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2017)

https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/zdfzoom/zdfzoom-die-handy-abo-falle-100.html


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2017)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/zdfzoom/zdfzoom-die-handy-abo-falle-100.html


Gut gemacht von deinem "Kumpel", hast du auch mitgewirkt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2017)

Ich? Niemals nicht!


----------

